# 2005 SCCA Solo II Rulebook is now online



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

The 2005 SCCA Solo II Rulebook is now online. Check it out at...
http://www.scca.com/_filelibrary/File/2005SoloRules.pdf


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Cool, thanks for posting.



Rule 14.11 STX
- 5. "2WD vehicles may use any LSD unit"

Does that mean you can change your final drive ratio arbitrarily?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't think so, that means you can use any form of LSD, vicous, clutch, Torsen, Quaife.


----------



## ComBIRDable (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay, am I missing something? Where is STU in the new rule book? I thought STU was farther along in the process of national acceptance, but I don't see any references to STU in the rules. (Correction, it is listed as a supplemental class for ProSolo.) I don't plan on running nationally in STU, but I want to run locally, and I wanted to see what I can and cannot do to the car and stay legal. I guess I'll have to bug my local region for supplemental rules.

Scott


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> I don't think so, that means you can use any form of LSD, vicous, clutch, Torsen, Quaife.


That's what I figured, but they used an odd choice of words.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Rule 14.11 STX
> - 5. "2WD vehicles may use any LSD unit"
> 
> Does that mean you can change your final drive ratio arbitrarily?


That's actually how I read it the first time too, but unfortunately the final drive ratio must remain the same as stock.

My 3.07 LSD should arrive tomorrow!! :thumbup:



rumratt said:


> That's what I figured, but they used an odd choice of words.


I agree.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Andy said:


> That's actually how I read it the first time too, but unfortunately the final drive ratio must remain the same as stock.


Is there a specific rule that mentions this?



> My 3.07 LSD should arrive tomorrow!!


That's awesome. Post a review. You installing it yourself?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Is there a specific rule that mentions this?


I'm not quite sure where this falls. Maybe TeamM3 knows. :dunno:



rumratt said:


> That's awesome. Post a review. You installing it yourself?


Yep, I'll be doing the install myself, it looks relatively straight forward. I'll be sure to give a full review once I get it broke in (1k miles).


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Andy said:


> Yep, I'll be doing the install myself, it looks relatively straight forward.


Ooo, can I watch?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

elbert said:


> Ooo, can I watch?


Voyeur alert! 

I wish I were closer. I'd watch too.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

elbert said:


> Ooo, can I watch?


Sure, I need someone to hold the camera. :eeps: &#8230; um, well, I mean for the DIY write-up. 

Seriously though, yeah come on over. I was thinking about doing the install on Friday since I'll have the day off work. I know it's Christmas Eve Day and all, but if you're not doing anything that afternoon come on over. If Friday doesn't work for you we can always do it next Friday, New Year's Eve, because I have that day off work too. Just let me know.

Matt, you're welcome to join us too.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Andy said:


> Matt, you're welcome to join us too.


Thanks for the invite. Christmas at Andy's! :freakdanc:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy said:


> Yep, I'll be doing the install myself, it looks relatively straight forward.


Too bad it's not an e30. I've got an lsd to install, and I'm looking for someone else to blaze the trail!

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Too bad it's not an e30. I've got an lsd to install, and I'm looking for someone else to blaze the trail!
> 
> Alex


 I'll, uh, watch. I've been thinking about pulling my diff.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'll, uh, watch. I've been thinking about pulling my diff.


Or just keep driving the way you do; it'll eventually fall off. 

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Or just keep driving the way you do; it'll eventually fall off.
> 
> Alex


 You've got a point there...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'll, uh, watch. I've been thinking about pulling my diff.


Can I have your entire rear drivetrain for my 330? :eeps:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Too bad it's not an e30. I've got an lsd to install, and I'm looking for someone else to blaze the trail!


Is it an LSD from another 318is? That should be pretty simple.

Or is from an auto 325i? Don't they have a larger case or something? Maybe some mild tweaking needed to make it all fit?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Is it an LSD from another 318is? That should be pretty simple.
> 
> Or is from an auto 325i? Don't they have a larger case or something? Maybe some mild tweaking needed to make it all fit?


It's a 4.10 from a 325. The case is larger, but there seems to be some confusion about whether or not they are a direct swap. Some say no, others say yes. I've spoken to someone who did it himself and swore it was a direct bolt-on, so I'm relying on him. I guess we'll find out soon enough.

Alex


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I've spoken to someone who did it himself and swore it was a direct bolt-on, so I'm relying on him.


I can hear him now: "BahnBaum's going to be pissed when he finds out I was just screwing with him."


----------

